# Mike Vitale is my hero



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Seriously, has there ever been a Tjet body this cool?




























And that's not even detailed. Once I get the bumpers and some of the body trim looking like chrome and pick out a few other details, it's gonna be my new favorite Tjet. I can't even run it on my track without hearing ZZ Top's "I'm Bad, I'm Nationwide" in my head...

the great news? at Mike's booth at the show Sunday, I got this, a '65 Impala, a '65 Pontiac, and a '60 Starliner (gonna paint that black like the one my dad had...)

Mike, if you're reading this, you're the greatest. Second only to Derek Brand, without whom we wouldn't have Tjet chassis on which to mount your creations...

--rick


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Baloney on white bread*

Agreed Rick,

Without Mike going off the menu and building the cars nobody else has the hair too, we would be stuck with the same old conventional schtuff.

He's my hero too, but for different reasons.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

You gotta love that big El Dorado. :thumbsup::thumbsup: I have a lemon and a butterscotch one.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Me likes!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: I got a couple of them caddys too!! I got baby blue, and I think I got a yellow one too.. MEV is my hero too!! :wave:


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

since when are t jets cool anyway?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Every day here!!! :lol:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Im Paul said:


> since when are t jets cool anyway?


... smile when ya say that pardner. nd


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

cuz yer momma told me so


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Im Paul said:


> since when are t jets cool anyway?


Just because you don't think they're cool, doesn't mean that they aren't. What makes you think that your narrow minded opinion counts and no one else's does. Tjets have been a form of slot car racing that has withstood the test of time. So much so that there are 2 new chassis in the works. Do you think one person, let alone two would be working on trying to make a Tjet chassis if they weren't "fun"? You, sir, have stirred up trouble here before. So before this gets out of hand, why don't you just leave and "don't let the door hit you where the good lord split you". :wave:


----------



## eastside johnny (May 13, 2008)

ALL slot cars are COOL


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

eastside johnny said:


> ALL slot cars are COOL


I agree!!!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

SWEET CADDY!!!!! All you need is white interior and the chrome trim. :thumbsup:
This body sits good on the chassis and looks great with the white walls.
Where do you get these kind of bodies?


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Ditto...*



NTxSlotCars said:


> SWEET CADDY!!!!! All you need is white interior and the chrome trim. :thumbsup:


Don't rule out Bone White w/red Ox Blood interior... classic. nd

:thumbsup: Great job Mike MEV Vitale and Rick..... nd


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

NTxSlotCars; said:


> Where do you get these kind of bodies?


here: www.tjets.com

--rick


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

I spoke to Mike Vitale @ the HO-LI Sprbl Sun. this past Sun. & he is a great guy !The work he does is excellent ! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Neal:dude:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Thanks for the link. Great proportions. I wish he had more 70s cars.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I wish he had more 70s cars.


Since when are '70s cars cool? [Ducks] :devil:

(People seem to be taking coolness perty dern seriously these days)


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Snicker....lets put an end to this nonsense. Anybody got a schematic for a cool-o-meter? Maybe somekind of Re-todd detection device....?

Must be this tall...er...cool to ride this ride!...er to join Hobby Talk. If you have to ask ....you fail!

I'm sure if we put our heads together and come up with some basic parameters AFX Too can pencil us up a drawing. Bob-zilla can bend up a nice project box and Ujoe can LED-ify them.

All we need to come up with is some kind of warning siren and an automatic vaporizing ray. :thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*cool-o-meter "yeah that is great" LOL - eye love it!!*



Bill Hall said:


> Snicker....lets put an end to this nonsense. Anybody got a schematic for a cool-o-meter? Maybe somekind of Re-todd detection device....?
> 
> Must be this tall...er...cool to ride this ride!...er to join Hobby Talk. If you have to ask ....you fail!
> 
> ...


rick this is one very COOL car! Mike Vitale makes some lookers for sure. Win hooked me up with one of my favorite Chevys done by Mike. A 65 Impala sitting in yeller for now but, will see a Metalic Blue paint job this summer. Also picked up a Mev Hearse a couple of years ago, after Dragula had told me MEV made one...thanks Drag!

Going to see if I can get Chrome-Tech.usa to chrome the bumpers? I have never checked into if they do resin chroming? Have used Robert Shebilske from Madison, WI to rechrome some AFX stuff back in the days & his work is Show Quality all the way. http://www.chrometechusa.com/hoplate.html 

I have always called Robert on the phone to get my stuff done. Usualy I have a question to ask about something anyways and phone calls always help keep things straight. DO NOT strip the parts yourself as Robert does it and has said that it makes it harder if you try and remove the chrome your way. 

It would be nice to get a few of Bruces things chromed up also if possible. Will have to get off my behind and check into this soon.

I AM ALL IN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Just let me know what size to make that box man...KL. 

Bob...Way Far Out and Groovy Man...zilla


----------

